# Obedience Trials - At what age did you take your Vizsla to their first trials?



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I know that many of you hunt and do not participate in other activities. My question is to those who train for Obedience Trials. At what age did you take your Vizsla to their first Obedience Trials? Is one year old too early for such a high energy hunting breed as Vizsla? My boy just had his first birthday and although he knows all exercises and does them perfectly at home, his nose goes right to the ground sniffing as soon as we start practicing in other places.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I've never done obedience trials, but I've been thinking about Cash as a therapy dog. He's been through lots of obedience training and knows all the skills necessary to get into a therapy dog program, but I can tell you from my experience, he's not ready yet. Below is a link to a post from last summer and my experience with Cash's first attempt at the therapy dog program - we failed miserably, but Cash was just under two when we tried and I learned that he is just not mature enough. 

I think all dogs are different and you would probably know best if your boy is ready. My suggestion is to maybe take him to a trial to watch (if it's allowed) and see how he reacts. You can also be like me and just give it a try - go into it with a positive attitude and a good sense of humor (maybe a pocket full of hot dogs) and if he doesn't do well at least you gave it a shot and you can judge when you think he'll be ready. Good luck!

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,9852.0.html


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks, very helpful. 
CrazyCash: I read your post and can't wait to hear how his therapy dog evaluation going, once Cash is ready. My boy would be behaving the same way, greeting, loving and kissing everyone, dogs and people. Definitely, not a mature dog just yet.


----------

